# 12 pound nugget



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 18, 2013)

Have any of you seen this? 

http://www.kmov.com/home/Aussie-guy-finds-12-pound-gold-nugget-worth-300000-187468011.html


----------



## etack (Jan 18, 2013)

I was wondering where I put that!!!! :lol: 

Eric


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 18, 2013)

Why is it that all the huge nuggets are found in Australia, like the hand of God nugget!???


----------



## nickvc (Jan 19, 2013)

cnbarr said:


> Why is it that all the huge nuggets are found in Australia, like the hand of God nugget!???




Think yourself lucky to not be in the UK, the largest nugget found here weighed 2 ounces and anything over about 1/2 ounce is about as common as hens teeth :shock:


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 19, 2013)

nickvc said:


> Think yourself lucky to not be in the UK, the largest nugget found here weighed 2 ounces and anything over about 1/2 ounce is about as common as hens teeth :shock:



That's just because they haven't checked at your house yet Nick. :mrgreen:


----------



## fishaholic5 (Jun 22, 2018)

There are still a few to be found here for people that put in the effort and are blessed with luck. This one weighed 4.6 kilos


----------

